

WebTask: run code with an HTTP call. No provisioning - Rauchg
http://webtask.io/

======
amasad
This is awesome. The sandboxing architecture (clusters, ELB, controllers,
Docker, etc) is surprisingly similar to the one I implemented for
[http://repl.it](http://repl.it) It's made simpler since I have network access
disabled on the docker containers, but check it out, it can run Node as well
as host other languages:
[http://repl.it/languages/nodejs](http://repl.it/languages/nodejs)

------
underbluewaters
Very cool. Far easier to use than AWS Lambda.

Not clear from the homepage. Is this a paid service? Open-source project?

~~~
tjanczuk17
We are experimenting with the concept before productizing. Part of it is open
source if you want to play on your own box: [https://github.com/auth0/webtask-
runner](https://github.com/auth0/webtask-runner)

------
techdragon
Wow. It's amazing watching the industry converge on this sort of thing. We
architected similar designs during the six month pre-planning period at my
current startup.

------
johns
Pretty cool. Reminds me of webscript.io

